# 2.5 in '12 Jetta



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a 2.5 in my 2012 Jetta and I have a question about it. The car just now has 1500 miles on it and I have noticed since day 1 ( 3 months old now) that in 6th gear at the 1800-2000 RPM range (between 55-60 MPH) there is a vibration like feeling coming from the engine. I only notice it at these ranges. Should I be overly concerned and take it in the shop now, or wait until my 90 check up to get it looked at.


Also I love the "growl" this thing has when I first start it up.


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

Im no expert but it does not seem like anything serious. I would just wait and see how things break in. Im sure someone else has more insight on this. I have always though it sounded kinda lame when I started my car until I got an exhaust. Lots of mechanical whining from all the accessories too. Put in intake on and it will growl even more when you put your foot down.


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

Does it happen when cruising, accelerating, decelerating, some of the above, or all of the above? What about in other gears? Is it truly only happening in 6th at 1800-2k RPM? About how fast are the vibrations oscillating? Can you hear the vibration as well, or is it only felt? What makes you think it's happening in the engine bay?

My first guess would be wheel imbalance from the information provided, as it's going to take a lot more detail for someone to be able to diagnose your problem over the internet. Also, are you still under warranty?


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

edb4 said:


> Does it happen when cruising, accelerating, decelerating, some of the above, or all of the above? What about in other gears? Is it truly only happening in 6th at 1800-2k RPM? About how fast are the vibrations oscillating? Can you hear the vibration as well, or is it only felt? What makes you think it's happening in the engine bay?
> 
> My first guess would be wheel imbalance from the information provided, as it's going to take a lot more detail for someone to be able to diagnose your problem over the internet. Also, are you still under warranty?



I am not asking for a diagnosis ust wonderinf if something like this is normal in this engine. This is my first I5 and i came from an H-4 and that had some weird quirks also but was told they were normal.

Mainly happens when cruising, and it i only notice it at 1800-2k @ 55-60 mph. I hear it also and feel it in the floor board. I would think that if a wheel was off balanced it would be all the time, not just that specific range. I was ust wondering if this normal for the engine. . The vibration/noise or whatever it is is annoying because 80% of my driving is in that mph/rpm range.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

are you feeling the vibration in the engine area, or do you notice it in the seats vibrating? my 2.5l has always had a vibration in the 3000 rpm range while cruising on the highway around 70-80mph. i've had alignments and multiple sets of tires and it never goes away...strange, but completely normal as far as i've been able to tell. i've heard other people mention this on the forum as well so unless you feel an actual vibration from the engine that definitely seems abnormal i'm sure the car is just fine.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

LampyB said:


> are you feeling the vibration in the engine area, or do you notice it in the seats vibrating? my 2.5l has always had a vibration in the 3000 rpm range while cruising on the highway around 70-80mph. i've had alignments and multiple sets of tires and it never goes away...strange, but completely normal as far as i've been able to tell. i've heard other people mention this on the forum as well so unless you feel an actual vibration from the engine that definitely seems abnormal i'm sure the car is just fine.


 I feel it in the floorboard


----------



## edb4 (Mar 4, 2009)

dh71704 said:


> I am not asking for a diagnosis ust wonderinf if something like this is normal in this engine.


Well, if you're not going to give any more details besides "My car is vibrating," then yes, it is normal that your car makes some sort of indeterminate vibrations sometimes, but not all of the time.

Seriously though, I'm asking you for more detail in order to be able to answer your question.



dh71704 said:


> I feel it in the floorboard


Again, what makes you suspect it is coming from the engine? I still think it could be related to an off-balance wheel, unless you say that the vibration goes away as you accelerate beyond 80mph.

Also, without any details as to the intensity of the vibrations, feeling a little buzzing in your floorboards at 80 MPH seems pretty reasonable to me.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

edb4;75289987
Again said:


> The reason why I know it is not an off balanced wheel is like i said before. It only vibrates or whatever it is doing in sixth gear going between 55-60 mph and a rpm range of 1800-2000. I have driven it in tiptronic mode and did not shift into sixth and when i got to the 55-60mph range and the rpms where obvioulsy higher the vibration was not there. As soon as i put it into 6th gear and the rpms fell into the 1800-2000 range it was there. It is just annoying because 90% of my driving is in that range of mph's and rpm's.


----------



## Unilateral Phase Detractor (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm driving a '12 2.5L Jetta with 4000 miles this week and I haven't noticed anything like that. I would say it's probably a driveshaft problem of some sort. Maybe if you (or somebody else) hit a curb, that could cause it. 

Also I gotta say the 2.5L in this car is much nicer than the one in my car...


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

There is a TSB that just came out for this issue. VW has a kit to isolate the drive cable from the trans and prevent vibrations from reaching the body.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

classicjetta said:


> I'm driving a '12 2.5L Jetta with 4000 miles this week and I haven't noticed anything like that. I would say it's probably a driveshaft problem of some sort. Maybe if you (or somebody else) hit a curb, that could cause it.
> 
> Also I gotta say the 2.5L in this car is much nicer than the one in my car...


No curb checks. I have noticed it since the day i got it (11 miles). My 90 day checkup is about up so I will have them look at it.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

rustlerdude said:


> There is a TSB that just came out for this issue. VW has a kit to isolate the drive cable from the trans and prevent vibrations from reaching the body.


Thanks.


----------

